# 'The silly name making a splash'



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://sprudge.com/marco-splurty.html


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

This looked pretty cool and thought it might have worked at home but I see it needs their under counter boiler. Also it seems to only be a project.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Under counter boiler is only £700 , pocket change lol. Can definately see the advantage for a busy high-end shop wanting to remove some human error


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Under counter boiler is only £700 , pocket change lol. Can definately see the advantage for a busy high-end shop wanting to remove some human error


If money was no object I'd love an uber boiler in my kitchen, I think they look fantastic. There's a cafe near is has one and they seem to use it only for French press. I'd happily give it a new home.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Liberate them of their burden, im sure itll be a weight off their minds


----------

